# Machio,s biulds



## machio (May 13, 2010)

pg[/IMG]


















































3 weeks into this 66,going perty smooth,first time painting with an air brush,fixing to give paterns a try on a 76 coming soon...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

its in homboy Tingos hands now for some fresh guts,going to start the 76


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick whip bro nice paintwork


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 6 2010, 07:57 PM~18500293
> *sick whip bro nice paintwork
> *



X2


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

That's looking good. Did you clear coat? It looks shiny smooth!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments homies,ye I cleared it once,dident need to color sand so I let it ride..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking good homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 6 2010, 06:42 PM~18500186
> *its in homboy Tingos hands now for some fresh guts,going to start the 76
> *



That '66 is lookin' good bro. When them guts get in it, it's gonna pop !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

i seen it in person and that bitch is clean! u did your thang on it homie:wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking good Machio!... Puttin it down for Dallas!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye buddy,good lookin out raul,pina,tingo,all the rest of the homies..much love..


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

CLEAN BUILD HOMIE LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

damn raul you got down on our model car club logo that bitch is clean we fixing to put it on the map!! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 6 2010, 08:03 PM~18501416
> *damn raul you got down on our model car club logo that bitch is clean we fixing to put it on the map!! :wow:
> *


thanks bro! 
Machio we need to get together when the 66 is done for a photo shoot.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 6 2010, 06:59 PM~18501370
> *CLEAN BUILD HOMIE LOOKING GOOD!
> *


Thanks homie,ey raul,bet that,we need to talk about this next biuld ..


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

don't worry Machio the insides is halfway done.I'll have the 66 done tomorrow.4 color browns & biscuit tuck.Oh yell a lil wrinkle interior too.LOL.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 6 2010, 08:44 PM~18501843
> *don't worry Machio the insides is halfway done.I'll have the 66 done tomorrow.4 color browns & biscuit tuck.Oh yell a lil wrinkle interior too.LOL.
> *


Dang Tingo!!!! You just got the car two days ago!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

YEAH BUT I JUST STARTED IT TODAY.LOL.DON'T WORRY ALL OF YALL WILL LIKE IT.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 6 2010, 07:44 PM~18501843
> *don't worry Machio the insides is halfway done.I'll have the 66 done tomorrow.4 color browns & biscuit tuck.Oh yell a lil wrinkle interior too.LOL.
> *


Simon homie,I know its a done deal..


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

66 lookin sick


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 6 2010, 08:02 PM~18502025
> *66 lookin sick
> *


Thanks homboy.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dat paint job is off da hook...still looks wet. keep up da nice work...laterz.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Gracias homie..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

HomeBoy Tingo at his best,thanks for hookin up da 66 with dem fresh guts....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang that interior is freakin' sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 7 2010, 09:48 PM~18510854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit ....thats the nicest interior ive seen yet !! :0 :wow: 
thingo does amazing work much props....cant wait to see the rest of the car


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

hey Machio that's on top of the famous stool I was talking to you about.lol.These colors are the hardest to work with cause the 2 color tans look almost alike.Hard to seperate the color cordination.And, I know you really can't see the wrinkle one the door panels but you can in person.I can't wait till you put this one together.I didn't over do it cause I know you love the detail on the dash you did,but still looks very gangsta.Bajo Tierra on blast.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 7 2010, 06:48 PM~18510854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NNNNIIIICCCCEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 7 2010, 06:48 PM~18510854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn tingo this looks sweet bro  now i cant wait till its put together machio


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 7 2010, 07:48 PM~18510854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great taste and super well done!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 7 2010, 09:48 PM~18510854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat interior is lookin really good bro'...keep up da good work. laterz...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 8 2010, 06:44 AM~18513742
> *dat interior is lookin really good bro'...keep up da good work. laterz...
> *


Thanks homie,would love to start a project with one of your working suspensions,u be doing some sick work bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 8 2010, 08:48 AM~18513772
> *Thanks homie,would love to start a project with one of your working suspensions,u be doing some sick work bro
> *


sounds good to me bro'...i was thinkin da same thing. also thought we could all get down on one build...im now one of ur "Los Underground Kings" :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye homie,welcome to the fam..were working on a club project ,76 imp,Its going to be a radical ,I m doing the hinges,paint,tingos doing the interior,pinas doing the hydro setup,I'm going to ask rivi to get down on the engine,mabe we can send u the undercarige before we send the parts out to crome.that would be an insane biult homie,were geting together tonight..pm pina a way we can contact u so we can get it going...welcome to the fam....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 8 2010, 09:08 AM~18513856
> *Ye homie,welcome to the fam..were working on a club project ,76 imp,Its going to be a radical ,I m doing the hinges,paint,tingos doing the interior,pinas doing the hydro setup,I'm going to ask rivi to get down on the engine,mabe we can send u the undercarige before we send the parts out to crome.that would be an insane biult homie,were geting together tonight..pm pina a way we can contact u so we can get it going...welcome to the fam....
> *


thanx bro'...sounds good to me. im sure jus u guys gettin down on it would really make dat 76' insane...but yea, i can do a lil something something for da undercarige. :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 8 2010, 08:08 AM~18513856
> *Ye homie,welcome to the fam..were working on a club project ,76 imp,Its going to be a radical ,I m doing the hinges,paint,tingos doing the interior,pinas doing the hydro setup,I'm going to ask rivi to get down on the engine,mabe we can send u the undercarige before we send the parts out to crome.that would be an insane biult homie,were geting together tonight..pm pina a way we can contact u so we can get it going...welcome to the fam....
> *


Welcome to the familia! Let's get it going! Tingo threw down on that interior!... Now I thinking to...to hell with the all stock "clean" interior I was going for in the Monte... I think Imma hit Tingo up with the full blown guts! BTW I guess I know who's gonna do the interior work on GoldRush


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,sup rivi,get at us tonight homie,were geting the six six back from tingo tonight,I hinged up his 59 goldie,pina geting down on his dro setup,...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

coo, what time yall gonna meet up. I've got this thing @ the ghostbar that I'm going to for work, but can roll by after if it's not too late.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's coo homie,will be chillin perty late,ill bring the 76 y'all can check out the progress


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: 66 is lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 8 2010, 07:50 AM~18514077
> *:wow: 66 is lookin nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie,I was checkin out the detail on your biulds bro,craftmanchip is off the hook....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 8 2010, 06:54 AM~18514121
> *Thanks homie,I was checkin out the detail on your biulds bro,craftmanchip is off the hook....
> *


 :biggrin:  thanks machio


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 7 2010, 08:28 PM~18511222
> *hey Machio that's on top of the famous stool I was talking to you about.lol.These colors are the hardest to work with cause the 2 color tans look almost alike.Hard to seperate the color cordination.And, I know you really can't see the wrinkle one the door panels but you can in person.I can't wait till you put this one together.I didn't over do it cause I know you love the detail on the dash you did,but still looks very gangsta.Bajo Tierra on blast.
> *


MAJOR props homie on that interior!!! What's the materials you used? Flocked, foam??


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> HomeBoy Tingo at his best,thanks for hookin up da 66 with dem fresh guts....
> /quot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> > HomeBoy Tingo at his best,thanks for hookin up da 66 with dem fresh guts....
> > /quot
> > :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0
> >
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 9 2010, 08:50 AM~18523162
> *Saw the interior in the car last night... looks wicked!
> *


Yeah I bet it is ! That interior is out freakin' ragous !!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

interior is CRAZY

D-Town REPRESENT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Machio is hooking up the 66 some MO.Car is nearly finished man.

Funny how I seen it put together at the meeting,Did the interior.And, still can't wait to see it on here.Damn just like a lil kid.

Oh well,I love model cars so clown all you want.lol


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 7 2010, 07:48 PM~18510854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn dats lookin sick


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,I had ran out of hardner. Got some so I sprayed undercarriage and engine last night.pics buy Saturday homie.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 15 2010, 10:52 AM~18574469
> *already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Tingo you ready to do my GR? I'll be done with it soon, do you need me to not glue the door panels tot he door?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

yup yup.Let me know when.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 15 2010, 08:00 AM~18574078
> *Ye,I had ran out of hardner. Got some so I sprayed undercarriage and engine last night.pics buy Saturday homie.
> *


SHIT IM LIKE TINGO NOW I CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THE 66 LOOKS FINISHED UP :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

just a kit i have laying around,sprayed it ,maybe it will motivate me to biuld it..66 almost done..pics this weekend...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 06:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn,pretty.Can I do the guts on that one?
Paint jobs are comming out great Machio.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye tingo,you have the rest of this kit already,make a hopper with it..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

the 66 is da bomb and loving the color for caddy


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 08:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 08:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im liken this color what is it?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 17 2010, 08:35 AM~18590216
> *im liken this color what is it?
> *


I mixed candy pink and candy purple together,dident want to wast to much paint so I mix a lil bit of both,this was painted with one shot,I filled the little metal cup that came with the airbrush and that wus it,cleared it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

OK HOPPER IT IS.CLUB WILL HAVE A HOPPER NOW.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 08:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Machio...dat paint job is sick bro'. i got a 61' dat i'd like for u to paint for me bro'...let me know. i mite even throw in da 67' i been holdin out on... :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 17 2010, 11:33 AM~18591414
> *Machio...dat paint job is sick bro'. i got a 61' dat i'd like for u to paint for me bro'...let me know. i mite even throw in da 67' i been holdin out on... :biggrin:
> *


That's was up homie,I'm geting at you tommorow so I can get your info,ready to send the 76 your way,and ill give u my info so you can send your kit this way,will wet em up real quick..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 05:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: bad ass color


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 05:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Came out with a nice color mixing those 2 colors together :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

NICE COLOR HOMIE! :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 07:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 GO COLOR ON THIS RIDE


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 02:27 PM~18591782
> *That's was up homie,I'm geting at you tommorow so I can get your info,ready to send the 76 your way,and ill give u my info so you can send your kit this way,will wet em up real quick..
> *


sounds good to me bro'...i'll try not to disappoint all u guys. i cant wait to get down on it... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 08:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie u got down 
Wat airbrush u used 
I kinda suck with it lol


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 17 2010, 07:19 PM~18594451
> *Dam homie u got down
> Wat airbrush u used
> I kinda suck with it lol
> *


It don't say nothing on it ,I baught it off craigs list ,the guy said it dident work,just needed to clean it out,but it does have the trigger were u have to pull back so more paint can flow trew it,any body from the crew welcome to use it.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Fixin to finish this kit today,about 80 % done,been busy ass hell,


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: SICK !!!!!!!!!

Those guts set it over the top !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

this is super nice Machio, sorry I didn't pick up yesterday bro. i was at the movies with my wife.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 07:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color.what paint is that?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2010, 10:33 AM~18659022
> *nice color.what paint is that?
> *


That's candy pink mixed with candy purple,I wus just trying to paint something and thas what came out..
Ey rivi,no bigi homie ,been a long week,ill have it ready by tonight..










Got perty close with pinas carcacha,color was hard to match.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that 6 is coming out CLEAN


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

L.U.G.K. PROJECT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 25 2010, 10:19 AM~18658950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Machio.Can't wait to see it in person again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 25 2010, 10:19 AM~18658950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking real good machio.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 25 2010, 10:35 AM~18659371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: thats gonna look sweet bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 25 2010, 09:19 AM~18658950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this is badass bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Sep 25 2010, 12:19 PM~18658950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro'...dat is bad ass. really clean...i see a lil of da suspension work. very nice...looks like u all got it down. :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 25 2010, 01:35 PM~18659371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam! Machio...u puttin n some work. :wow:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 25 2010, 12:35 PM~18659371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good. see that detail set there too


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks 4 the props homies,been busy this week,just geting back,meeting this Sunday ,about 8,will hit every body up,daren,the 76 is on its way,just send it today.mississipi bound..good looking out tingo,u puting in mad work homie...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 29 2010, 12:14 PM~18692667
> *Thanks 4 the props homies,been busy this week,just geting back,meeting this Sunday ,about 8,will hit every body up,daren,the 76 is on its way,just send it today.mississipi bound..good looking out tingo,u puting in mad work homie...
> *


Machioooooooooo!!!!!!! Puttin in Work!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 29 2010, 01:14 PM~18692667
> *Thanks 4 the props homies,been busy this week,just geting back,meeting this Sunday ,about 8,will hit every body up,daren,the 76 is on its way,just send it today.mississipi bound..good looking out tingo,u puting in mad work homie...
> *


cool bro'...it should b here by Saturday. i'll get straight to work on it...also gonna try an get my 61' started as well. so i'll b sendin both to u wen its ready...laterz bro'.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 25 2010, 01:35 PM~18659371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: ...I'ma be watchin' this one bro !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 9 2010, 09:58 PM~18775114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HOW DO YA LIKE LETHAL WEAPON INTERIOR SO FAR?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 9 2010, 11:58 PM~18775114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 9 2010, 11:58 PM~18775114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 10 2010, 10:22 AM~18776170
> *HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HOW DO YA LIKE LETHAL WEAPON INTERIOR SO FAR?
> *


 :worship: :worship: damn Tingo...u got it lookin clean bro'


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah those interiors are ridiculous! esp love wrinkled curtain type of look you got going on that dash & the sides of the seats. 

much props!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

My cow boyz lost...DaMM...pause for da cause


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 10 2010, 05:55 PM~18778271
> *My cow boyz lost...DaMM...pause for da cause
> 
> 
> ...



dang man it's not looking good this year.... but the carne looks good bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 25 2010, 01:35 PM~18659371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job bro keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

THE HOMIE MACHIO IS GETTING DOWN WITH THE AIR BRUSHING.GOT SOME WORK COMMING OUT SOON.

MAN THE 66 LOOKS KILLER IN PERSON.HATS OFF TO YOU MACHIO.

MY 63 HE PAINTED FOR ME IS TOO CLEAN.GONNA JUMP ON THAT TONITE,PULL AN ALL NIGHTER WITH THAT & THE PURPLE CADDY & DROP THEM OFF TOMORROW MORNING BEFORE I GO TO WORK FOR THE HOBBY TOWN MODEL SHOW.

WISH ME LUCK,I KNOW MACHIO WANTS THE 63 AT THE SHOW FOR SURE.

CROSS FINGERS GUYS.THE HOMIE TINGOS IS DOWN


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

shit, when is that hobby town show?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye tingo,been doing a lot a painting and no biulding,just sprayed this last night,Dig-Derange,s ShoNuff..I'm working on the 64 ,thanks to D for the tips on the suspension,fixin to get down..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

quote=dig_derange,Oct 15 2010, 10:22 AM~18819318]
shit, when is that hobby town show?
[/quote]
This saterday homie, 250.0p gift card for best of show..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, won't be able to finish the 6 duece in time.. almost though!

& Sho Nuff looks perfect!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

oh & I will be in attendance at the show still. what store is it at? Plano?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

This is my next project,just got done with the rear working suspention,fixin to sart the front.
This will be my second biuld,tryin to step my bilding skillz up..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

GOT SOME CLEAN CARS UP IN HERE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 15 2010, 11:43 PM~18825072
> *GOT SOME CLEAN CARS UP IN HERE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 16 2010, 01:43 AM~18825072
> *GOT SOME CLEAN CARS UP IN HERE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!
> *


yeah he do !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Great builds bro !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 16 2010, 12:54 AM~18824706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome paint job bro'...very nice shine to it. i know u'll do good wit da suspension bro'...keep up da bad ass work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 15 2010, 10:54 PM~18824706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR LOOKS GREAT,PICKED IT UP LASTNITE FROM MACHIO'S CRIB.GONNA FOIL IT & START THE BRAINSTORMING ON THE INTERIOR.NOT CANDY PAINT SO GOTTA GET IT IN A TRADITIONAL LOOK.WISH ME LUCK.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 15 2010, 09:27 AM~18819363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice color Machio :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye mazdat,my favorite one so far,Tingo stoped by,63 on point.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 22 2010, 08:57 AM~18879910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Machio, which one of these are for sale?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 22 2010, 10:04 AM~18879963
> *Hey Machio, which one of these are for sale?
> *


So far none bro,the colection is berly starting,we will do some work do,I paint,tingo does the guts,hit me up on the pm,just charge for material,...lil hook up for da homies..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

PM'd


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 22 2010, 11:57 AM~18879910
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Thats a killa build bro !!! 

That interior is freakin' sick, with that color combo!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 22 2010, 10:36 AM~18880179
> *:wow:  Thats a killa build bro !!!
> 
> That interior is freakin' sick, with that color combo!!!
> *


I painted that tre for tingo,I used a silver base,candy orange,taped it up and trew candy red on the paterns,they came out brandy wine lookin since it was over the orange.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 22 2010, 10:36 AM~18880179
> *:wow:  Thats a killa build bro !!!
> 
> That interior is freakin' sick, with that color combo!!!
> *


man you should see them in person. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 22 2010, 10:57 AM~18879910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


soon enough that table will be LOADED 

looking good bro.

u find those decals?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 22 2010, 11:57 AM~18879910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats off da hook bro'... :wow: :wow: paint jobs r bad ass... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 22 2010, 09:57 AM~18879910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


modes are looking clean homie


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 22 2010, 11:05 AM~18880796
> *modes are looking clean homie
> *


Hey Pina


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 22 2010, 02:05 PM~18880796
> *modes are looking clean homie
> *


x2


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 22 2010, 01:05 PM~18880796
> *modes are looking clean homie
> *


Pina... where you been hiding bro! Just kidding... hope you liked the tequila homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 22 2010, 12:45 PM~18881110
> *Hey Pina
> *


wuz up maz i know i havent been on here much latly but im back homies an fina hit ya wit sum shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 22 2010, 02:13 PM~18881929
> *Pina... where you been hiding bro! Just kidding... hope you liked the tequila homie!
> *


lol say bro much thx for the teqila bottle it was good dat shit was gone quick! it was good tho thx homie


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 22 2010, 02:51 PM~18882761
> *lol say bro much thx for the teqila bottle it was good dat shit was gone quick! it was good tho thx homie
> *


That's cool Pina, I'll catch you on your thread or the LRM replica thread


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 22 2010, 10:51 AM~18880702
> *dats off da hook bro'... :wow:  :wow: paint jobs r bad ass... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: X2!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus up Pina ,ye that tequila was off the hook,good lookin out rivi,coming out to da show with ya boy,thanks for da prop s homies,ey tingo ,you trimed this 4. Up...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 22 2010, 10:40 PM~18884772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn! lookin really good bro'... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 06:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Im really starting to hate seeing so many nice paints,,,its making feel so fuckin
hadicapt.... nice job bro...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Just pined up the arms for the six 4,fixing to prep the spindles and working cylinders ,D style..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 26 2010, 09:52 PM~18917166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: dat's clean bro'...i knew u had it. bad ass work bro'...cant wait to c da rest. 
LUGK steppin it up... :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Some kits I'm working on for the homies.going to spray candy on the 67,that's going to mississippi for my boy D,heads up homie..ey rivi,I need u to stop buy to get your opinion on this monte so I can put it back in your hands homie...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 26 2010, 08:52 PM~18917166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ahh you foiled it! I don't remember that sunroof being so big dude, that's tight. Arms looking good too bro.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 27 2010, 07:24 AM~18920730
> *ahh you foiled it! I don't remember that sunroof being so big dude, that's tight.  Arms looking good too bro.
> *


tingo did the foil,I put it in his hands cause homboy gets down with it..ass soon as I paint the undercarige,it will go back for the guts..ye buddy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

hats off to the homie MACHIO.Homie is holding it down for the club right now.my interiors do not even come close to the work he's putting in.Thanks a lot MACHIO.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah man that work is....... top notch! 

Yeah Machio I gotta stop by, can I stop by Friday? Sorry about not stopping by on Sunday bro, it started raining and then all them storms were on the news, and I was like nah I'll wait it out, but nothing too serious happened in our area, my bad. I'm leaving out of town today and will be back on Friday afternoon.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Na homies,just doin what I can,in time will catch up and knock out all the kits out the way,2011 lookin good so far,ey rivi ,is all good homie,I went with 3 diferent shades of blue on that monte,that's a bad pick,don't realy show color,just haven't trowed another color on it ,don't want to mess it up,that's why I need your opinion,bring that pinstriping paint ,want to check it out..peace.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

no doubt Machio bro'...u puttin n a lot work. get everything ready for us all to get dis show started...i gotta take my hat off as well bro'. pick up da tools wit Tingo an start bust'n out ey Tingo bro'...lol! 
Can't wait to get my hands on da 67... :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Got on side going,satisfied with it so I'm moving on to the other side,I have a pin in the spindle so have a little extra lift if needed...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 06:33 PM~18934773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie you gettin down! :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 08:33 PM~18934773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: looks really good bro'...very clean. looks like i should jus send u bak da '76 now... :biggrin: lol. 
bad ass work Machio... :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homie,s,ey D,you put me down with da how to homie,now I want to lift every kit I biuld from now on,fixin to drop da top on a 70 imp..comin soon....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 29 2010, 12:10 PM~18940048
> *Thanks homie,s,ey D,you put me down with da how to homie,now I want to lift every kit I biuld from now on,fixin to drop da top on a 70 imp..comin soon....
> *


dats wat happens bro'...i wanna re-do all my kits an put workin suspensions on all of dem. dat caddy i made would look good wit a suspension on it...plus my Merc, jus need some wheels for dat one. 
i know dat 70 imp is gonna come out lookin really good bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 08:33 PM~18934773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam :wow: 
You got down on that suspension bro.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homie


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homie


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 05:33 PM~18934773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job on that suspension Machio :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Think I'm going with the alklad,sprayed the parts for the 64,am satisfied.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 30 2010, 02:47 PM~18948223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie that shit looks clean we in da door! :wow:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 30 2010, 02:47 PM~18948223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang,already MACHIO.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 29 2010, 11:21 AM~18940511
> *Nice job on that suspension Machio :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro,my first time,want to lift every thing now..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 30 2010, 04:47 PM~18948223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: That looks good bro !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 30 2010, 04:47 PM~18948223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: u weren't kiddin bout dat paint...damn, i gotta get in line. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18949176
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  That looks good bro !
> *


Thanks homie,ey D,I sprayed the frame and under carige today,fixin to put it all together tonight,workin on the speaker pods in the trunk,then send it back to tingos for the guts,progress picks comin soon..got a big mess on da table..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 31 2010, 12:15 PM~18952157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all dat work wit chrome on it is gonna b wicked bro'...can't wait to c how it looks all put together. :wow: Tingo gonna put his touch on it as well...even better. dat '64 is gonna b bad ass...LUGK!
its all good bro'...my table looks da same way. even tho it aint as big as urs...still all clutered up. lol... :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Pods for the rear trunk on the 64,going on the sides.with a speaker and a screen ..fixin to smooth em out and spray em red..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 31 2010, 03:50 PM~18954111
> *Pods for the rear trunk on the 64,going on the sides.with a speaker and a screen ..fixin to smooth em out and spray em red..
> *


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ey D,I sprayed your 67, this ones going to mississippi chapter.hold it down over there homie..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 31 2010, 04:28 PM~18954290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


already dat paint looks wet! :wow: candy looks clean machio nice job homie hey D do yo thang homie!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 31 2010, 04:28 PM~18954290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


d gonna love it


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Oct 31 2010, 05:52 PM~18954122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN!!! dat's jus bad ass bro'...very nice paint job. dem flakes r off da hook...cant wait to get my hands on it. thanx a lot Machio bro'... :biggrin: 
do ur thang Tingo...go all out bro'. jus don't for get da dice...lol :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 31 2010, 06:42 PM~18954370
> *d gonna love it
> *


do ur thang bro'...go all out on da '67. jus dont forget da dice...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 31 2010, 04:28 PM~18954290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for compliments,been on this table all day,harly find time to biuld,but getin on it today,fixin to paint another kit,here's progres on the suspension for da 64. :burn:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 31 2010, 06:17 PM~18954873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that plating or alclad?! looks good!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 31 2010, 07:17 PM~18955248
> *is that plating or alclad?! looks good!
> *


That is alclad..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 31 2010, 06:28 PM~18954290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMM THAT COLOR IS TIGHT. 
That's the color I want for that Monte. 
Wat color is that bro?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Oct 31 2010, 07:45 PM~18955424
> *:wow: DAMM THAT COLOR IS TIGHT.
> That's the color I want for that Monte.
> Wat color is that bro?
> *


That's candy purple homie..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Machio this is the Monte I was telling you about... I think I want to try to build it... what you think?... You thin k you can handle this paint job?....


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

bought one of these yesterday... gonna put a working top on it... You think you can do this paint?...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 1 2010, 09:13 AM~18958056
> *Machio this is the Monte I was telling you about... I think I want to try to build it... what you think?... You thin k you can handle this paint job?....
> 
> 
> ...


damn that monte is clean homie!!! :wow: you should halla at my boy Frost for those kind of paint jobs bro he can do them 4sho!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Oct 31 2010, 10:23 PM~18955635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Monte Is Bad Bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Nov 1 2010, 09:54 AM~18958356
> *yeah I know that
> I mean wat brand like HOK paint?
> That Monte Is Bad Bro.
> *


yea its House of Color cany paint homie!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 1 2010, 11:59 AM~18958395
> *yea its House of Color cany paint homie!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 1 2010, 09:13 AM~18958056
> *Machio this is the Monte I was telling you about... I think I want to try to build it... what you think?... You thin k you can handle this paint job?....
> 
> 
> ...


i see you into building replicas to like me 65rivi!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 31 2010, 08:17 PM~18954873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: u b goin all out wit da suspension work an pods... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn dude, you were busy this weekend. everything is looking great. you weren't bullshittin about that alclad!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 1 2010, 06:08 PM~18960747
> *damn dude, you were busy this weekend. everything is looking great. you weren't bullshittin about that alclad!
> *


ey dig, i don't think Machio has been bullshit'n...he's been puttin in work da past few weeks. :wow: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SUPP HOMIE WE THINK ALIKE LOL


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 1 2010, 06:40 PM~18961792
> *SUPP HOMIE WE THINK ALIKE LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on this biuld homie...looking clean on dem armondo flores wheels.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 11:49 PM~18980845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! :wow: :wow: dat is jus bad ass...very nice clean build Machio bro'. :worship: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks D,


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 09:49 PM~18980845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey when I get this car to do the insides & finish.Can I keep it for 1 extra day to day dream with it?

MACHIO it' comming out flawless fool.Likes it very much.Call it RUN FOR THE HILLS
:run:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice work!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Nov 4 2010, 07:52 AM~18982761
> *Very nice work!!
> *


Hijouesu! That is CLEAN! I told you them wheels wells where gonna look nice chromed out!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

DAMN.. need sunglasses for this one


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 11:49 PM~18980845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats tight and thats alclad? or how ever u spell it lol!
does it come off ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 11:49 PM~18980845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ... Thats whats up right there homie ! Real nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks every body,looking like this biuld should be finish by this time next week.... :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 4 2010, 03:24 PM~18985455
> *Thanks every body,looking like this biuld should be finish by this time next week.... :thumbsup:
> *


i'll b bak dis time next week :wow: :worship: Machio :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Black Majic Woman. ...coming soon..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 6 2010, 07:08 PM~19002876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 damn!!! Machio bro'...dat is bad ass!!! u ready to blow something up bro'... :worship: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks D,just a mock up,fixin to break it back down and do the window and neater cuts on the material..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 6 2010, 07:08 PM~19002876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



coming out nice


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks C


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I Dig it!!!! And that name... Yeah bro you're doin' it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 6 2010, 07:08 PM~19002876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this thread is filled with Heat..... :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Rivi, thanks ,Hydro, this is what I'm working on right now,going with a two pump set up ,4 dumps in the 64...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 7 2010, 12:41 PM~19007358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat's gonna look bad ass...after its all done an set up inside ur '64. :wow:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks StreetRaceKing..got some work done on the SiX 4,made a continental kit for it,preped the speakers and screens. For the door panles...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

DiGs ShowNuFF,comin soon...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 7 2010, 08:31 PM~19011958
> *DiGs ShowNuFF,comin soon...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 7 2010, 09:31 PM~19011958
> *DiGs ShowNuFF,comin soon...
> 
> 
> ...


That's too funny! It's gonna look exactly like the picture!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm gonna trip it out.For the interior


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

3x dope!! loving it all bro.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Nov 7 2010, 10:24 PM~19011893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: bad ass :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 8 2010, 10:51 AM~19015916
> *dam bro'...u got dat cont kit lookin really good. an dat set up for da rear end looks really good...bad ass work Machio.  :worship:
> :wow: bad ass :wow:
> *


Thanks Trend ,missed your coment my bad,thanks D,get that lil man off the floor D,ain't going down that hard up in here homie.lol. :guns: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 8 2010, 10:19 AM~19015639
> *3x dope!! loving it all bro.
> *


Thanks DiG..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 8 2010, 07:54 AM~19014709
> *I'm gonna trip it out.For the interior
> *


Ye homie,got a cuple kits comin your way....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 7 2010, 08:31 PM~19011958
> *DiGs ShowNuFF,comin soon...
> 
> 
> ...


man; van is really clean..very nicely done...
I would not mess with the sensi dude on the side.. He looks like he would bring 
much pain... kind of like a (kung fu, Elvis, Soul Brother) :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 8 2010, 11:51 AM~19016426
> *man; van is really clean..very nicely done...
> I would not mess with the sensi dude on the side.. He looks like he would bring
> much pain...  kind of like a (kung fu, Elvis, Soul Brother) :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie,that's what I wus thinking..lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 8 2010, 12:51 PM~19016426
> *man; van is really clean..very nicely done...
> I would not mess with the sensi dude on the side.. He looks like he would bring
> much pain...  kind of like a (kung fu, Elvis, Soul Brother) :biggrin:
> *



here's a quick video montage of "The Baddest Shogun in Harlem"

ylCvCwn9OG8&feature=related


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 8 2010, 12:33 PM~19016724
> *here's a quick video montage of "The Baddest Shogun in Harlem"
> 
> ylCvCwn9OG8&feature=related
> *


that dude died not too long ago


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 8 2010, 02:07 PM~19016983
> *that dude died not too long ago
> *


yeah that sucks. I hadn't even heard about that until I was looking up photos for this van. 

more shit I found out while putting this plan together..
Berry Gordy's son & RZA are doing a remake of this movie w/ Sam Jackson to play Sho Nuff & Rihanna to be Bruce Leroy's girl.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 8 2010, 03:20 PM~19017061
> *yeah that sucks. I hadn't even heard about that until I was looking up photos for this van.
> 
> more shit I found out while putting this plan together..
> ...



dat's where da idea for da van came frm... :wow: i didn't even know. now im all :banghead: lol...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 8 2010, 12:33 PM~19016724
> *here's a quick video montage of "The Baddest Shogun in Harlem"
> 
> ylCvCwn9OG8&feature=related
> *


 Damm: that looks like some (N-livin-color last dragon comedy shit) from the 80;s

Learn something new every week... what;s the name of that movie? Is it funny?
oh yea, and I like the van even more now!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

the movie is The Last Dragon. Classic 80's hip hop/kung fu cult flick. Y'all are making me feel old :tears:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

that was the shit!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Going with the optima batteries in the six 4..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's what I'm talkin bout! NICE


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dats cool bro'...can't wait to c everything all button down on dat six4. its gonna b tight... :wow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

already Machio get retarded with it. :run:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 6 2010, 04:08 PM~19002876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS BADASS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 7 2010, 10:41 AM~19007358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dat shit CLEAN!! all custom i see!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for da compliments homies,its da weekend..Back On Da Table..got the fith on the car working.,all pieces for the trunk painted,pumps chromed,progress pics comin...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 12 2010, 08:16 PM~19054785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 12 2010, 06:16 PM~19054785
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Dam thats lookin killer Machio!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 12 2010, 08:16 PM~19054785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: oh shit...Machio homie, dat is bad ass bro'. can't wait to c da rest... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 12 2010, 06:16 PM~19054785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wowwweee... make you go whoe.... that is the %hit... yea yea..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

scratch built continental kit.. soooo gangsta


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for da comp homie,s...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 12 2010, 06:16 PM~19054785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinda hard to see the sixty 4 in the dark... :happysad: for real though...sick foil work, paint looks good from what i can see...take this bad boy outside and get some good pics of this bad ass impala!! :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 13 2010, 12:59 AM~19057383
> *kinda hard to see the sixty 4 in the dark... :happysad: for real though...sick foil work, paint looks good from what i can see...take this bad boy outside and get some good pics of this bad ass impala!! :biggrin:
> *


Will do homie..


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks,got the grill in,wheels mounted,fixxin to work on the pump set up,man ,there's a lot of work ahead...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 13 2010, 12:59 AM~19057383
> *kinda hard to see the sixty 4 in the dark... :happysad: for real though...sick foil work, paint looks good from what i can see...take this bad boy outside and get some good pics of this bad ass impala!! :biggrin:
> *













Here u go homie


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Nov 13 2010, 01:17 PM~19058890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Machio...dat is off da hook bro'. :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks D,you been a lot off help Bro..


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

killer!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 13 2010, 01:17 PM~19058890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

dANG HOMIE THAT GRILL WORK IS SICK ! tHOSE RIMS ARE KILLIN' THE GAME BRO !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 13 2010, 01:54 PM~19059051
> *Thanks D,you been a lot off help Bro..
> *


no problem bro'...anything an everything i can do. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: L.U.G.K.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 13 2010, 01:01 PM~19059083
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> dANG HOMIE THAT GRILL WORK IS SICK ! tHOSE RIMS ARE KILLIN' THE GAME BRO !
> ...


x2!! love that photoetch!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Trend,Street,Da DiG..sup Hydro.got the panels in the trunk mounted,got the fith to drop,have another panel with da hydro set up comin in a bit..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sprayed the pumps with alklad


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u killin it wit dis one Machio bro'...very nice clean work. can't wait to c dem pumps all hook'd up...its gonna b off da hook. :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 13 2010, 08:23 PM~19060990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN!!! :wow: :worship: Machio u jus blew my screen up :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks D,you were asking me about the lift on the front suspension,got it to match the rear.
Fixin to mock up the dumps and lines


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn bro, that trunk is INSANE


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 13 2010, 11:53 PM~19062445
> *damn bro, that trunk is INSANE
> *


X2...da whole build is insane!!! :wow: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 13 2010, 07:57 PM~19061604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 13 2010, 07:57 PM~19061604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn machio dats wuz up homie much props on that 64 you doin your thang! its bad ass nice work :wow: :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,fixin to put the 4 to da side and knock out some painting,been slacking on da subject......


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 14 2010, 07:57 AM~19064014
> *Damn machio dats wuz up homie much props on that 64 you doin your thang! its bad ass nice work :wow:  :wow:
> *


Hit ya boy up Pina,let's get on this mission


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

:wow: awh man...u jus had to go dere wit it. dat frame work is off da hook bro'...dat's jus bad ass! :wow: 
wait...do i see da '67 bak dere all taped up. :0 :wow: :worship: :around:  :run:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 14 2010, 12:27 PM~19065249
> *:wow: awh man...u jus had to go dere wit it. dat frame work is off da hook bro'...dat's jus bad ass! :wow:
> wait...do i see da '67 bak dere all taped up. :0  :wow:  :worship:  :around:    :run:
> *


Ye D, that's your 67,fixing to do it dirty...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 14 2010, 05:25 PM~19066118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Dam!!! u da man Machio. dem patterns r off da hook bro'... :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dident like da color cordination,chaged it up


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Nov 14 2010, 02:18 PM~19065202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie u got down!
nice work u doing bro keep it up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Tex...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 14 2010, 07:37 PM~19066848
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: .......... That '67 is steller bro !

That color/flakes is off the charts for real !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 14 2010, 07:37 PM~19066848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Machio bro'...dat dont look like no accident. dat paint job is flawless bro'...very nice shine. :wow: :biggrin:  
Thanx a lot bro'...i know u bein busy wit all da other work u have on ur table. an goin out of ur way to makin dis build amazing...i gotta bow down :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 14 2010, 05:37 PM~19066848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i just came from machios crib an that paint job is off tha hook! :wow: i told you homie your skills was only gonna get better after each one much props!! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks,Trend,D,wut it do,pina :420: got ya boy on point.workin on the dump setup,got one side mocked up...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

well looks like homie rivis boy aint gonna be abel to do my WIKED replica paint job!  but my homie machio is gettin down tight that he thinks he can knock it out for me i told him i have faith in him its gonna come out clean! :yes: :thumbsup: homie machio's next projects!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Pina... sorry about that... Been trying to get at you yesterday to talk to you about the Cutty and the show... So I hope Machio told you about the judging at the show and that the cars will only be on exhibition... let me know if that cool...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 14 2010, 10:27 PM~19069562
> *Pina... sorry about that... Been trying to get at you yesterday to talk to you about the Cutty and the show... So I hope Machio told you about the judging at the show and that the cars will only be on exhibition... let me know if that cool...
> *


my bad bro iv been mening to halla back at you yea machio
told me bout the car show i aint tryng to judge i wanna compeat homie feel me bro im trying to put another 1st place plack on my wall!   bout the wiked paint job its all good bro preciate you trying tho


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Re cleared Pinas Lethal Wepon,got fresh gut from Tingo,homboy,you did your thang on them wrinkel guts..new windows,bumpers..ready for show soon...ye Pina,got the base on that cutti,fixin to get on it...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Man I can't wait to see that cutty! Machio my offer still stands... if you need me to draw out those patterns I can....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

these paint jobs are looking great Machio. Love that 67!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Just picked up my "Stranglehold 76" Monte it looks sick! Thanks Machio.

I'll post pics of the flake job later.....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,that's wus up Rivi,know your going to get down with them patern layouts homie,no dout..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm lovin' all the good sh!t up in this thread!! SHO NUFF!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Alright,getin back to biulding,working on the 64 interior right now, need a doner kit for the rivi so I'm going to work on a 62 impala next.....Thanks Tex ,Tino....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's gonna be clean.. what colors you going with?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

that gonna look nice...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Not shure yet,I'm going to spray a base,lay out some paterns and spray what ever candy I have in hand,might go with a candy pink...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah, I can see that.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Laying out the first paterns,homeboy frost hooked it up with some flaked out candy pink,going to look like a boat...the Interior to the 64 is coming along nice..ill post some pics when I get done..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, it goes down quite nice up in here!! I dig the freshness!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 3 2010, 08:02 AM~19226804
> *Yeah, it goes down quite nice up in here!! I dig the freshness!!
> *


X 2 !
Yes sir ! 
I love me some Kandy Pink ! ...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

yup a big ORALE to the homie MACHIO.This homie is one of them vatos you need to watch out for.You either on his good side or bad side.lol.Just trippin.Machio keep getting down with it.

LOS UNDERGROUND KINGS IN THE BUILDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice start on those patterns. The curves compliment the body nicely.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Tanks 4 the compliments homies,ey Tingo, you A 1 in my book homie,don't want to get nobody confused so I posted up the 64,this the interior I'm working on,going for that lifestyle look,just preped the back seat up,have to clean it up....


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 1 2010, 07:33 PM~19213335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: lookin good those wheels r tight


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 3 2010, 09:25 AM~19227853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW HOW TO GET HER DONE.I CAN ACTUALLY SAY THAT I BEEN KICKING BACK WATCHING THIS ONE SINCE I DON'T HAVE TO TOUCH IT.    

GANGSTA


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

seats are DOPE.. gonna have to jack that idea


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> seats are DOPE.. gonna have to jack that idea ;
> Ey DiG..  I know da homies done did dat,just lookin out...ya DiG...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 3 2010, 07:07 PM~19230946
> *seats are DOPE.. gonna have to jack that idea
> *


 X2 ! Builds are lookin sick bro !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for da props homies...Sprayed some paint on da 62,fixin to clear it...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u b puttin n work Machio bro'...dat paint job on da '62 is clean bro'. :wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 4 2010, 07:51 PM~19239167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: looks nice


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thank ,D,Laredo..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking good bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 4 2010, 06:51 PM~19239167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pink or not.........that impy is fuckig sick


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 4 2010, 06:51 PM~19239167
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DANG MACHIO,I THINK IT CAME OUT THE WAY YOU WANTED IT TO.BITCH IS BAD FOOL.I'M SPEECHLESS WEY.

L.U.G.K.

WE GETTIN THE HANG OF THIS.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

PAINT LOOKS SICK ON THE 62 HOMIE !!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,ey Tingo,check it out wey,got the seats painted,going for that leather look,fixin to start da suspension on da 62


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 4 2010, 05:51 PM~19239167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Machio gettin' down like James Brown!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 5 2010, 06:59 PM~19246544
> *Machio gettin' down like James Brown!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 5 2010, 12:52 PM~19244100
> *Thanks homies,ey Tingo,check it out wey,got the seats painted,going for that leather look,fixin to start da suspension on da 62
> 
> 
> ...


dats bad ass Machio bro'... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 5 2010, 10:52 AM~19244100
> *Thanks homies,ey Tingo,check it out wey,got the seats painted,going for that leather look,fixin to start da suspension on da 62
> 
> 
> ...


dang busted on my old school interiors,and spanked me with the new school.Your 64 is gonna be the shit fool.Can't wait for the next big local car show in DALLAS.

knocking doors down.




L-UGK in this bitch


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 4 2010, 08:51 PM~19239167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ..... Alwright homie , you know I love pink !

that hoe is freakin' baggin' !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 4 2010, 05:51 PM~19239167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: THIS DEUCE IS SICK MACHIO  LOVE THE COLOR CARNAL


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 5 2010, 11:52 AM~19244100
> *Thanks homies,ey Tingo,check it out wey,got the seats painted,going for that leather look,fixin to start da suspension on da 62
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass :wow:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 5 2010, 10:52 AM~19244100
> *Thanks homies,ey Tingo,check it out wey,got the seats painted,going for that leather look,fixin to start da suspension on da 62
> 
> 
> ...


yup Machio,the tweed inserts make it realistic on these seats.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Got some progress done on the 64,kind of figuring it out as I go,going to trim all the seat and panel inserts with a red wire to give it a trim look,foil all the trims on the door panels,just mocked it up to get some idea of were I'm trying to go with this..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 13 2010, 09:16 AM~19313921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That Interior is lookin' good bro ! I'm diggin' thos seat inserts, great idea !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 13 2010, 10:19 AM~19313927
> *That Interior is lookin' good bro ! I'm diggin' thos seat inserts, great idea !
> 
> 
> ...


X2!! looks good bro.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Trend,thanks for da tips on da grill D low,gave it da right look..


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 13 2010, 10:27 AM~19313950
> *Thanks Trend,thanks for da tips on da grill D low,gave it da right look..*




:0 n/p bro anytime. Snap a pic so we can see that bad boy!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 13 2010, 09:16 AM~19313921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass!! how did you do the mirrors in the door panels??


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 13 2010, 09:16 AM~19313921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dis thing is sick Machio bro'...i c dem inserts look'n like some tweet, like Tingos was sayin. bad ass bro'... :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,wuz up D,ain't herd from ya today wey.hit you up latere homie...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Machio wake up,lol.I see you,almost done with the interior.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Shit's lookin good in here MachiO!!  Nice work on the interior bro.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 6 2010, 05:34 PM~18500138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick with it though bro i really like the paint job and the car thats a really good idea with the interior putting some rug 
your car go hard menn


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 4 2010, 05:51 PM~19239167
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Machio... :wow:   Updates? :x: :x: :x:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks. 4r da good words homies,here's updates on the 64,got the grill work done,finished setin up the pumps,going with diferent inserts on the interior,I'm a slo biulder,probly get a good day or 2 to biuld a week..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 12:44 PM~19361186
> *Nice Machio... :wow:     Updates? :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


Not much on da 62 homie,prepin up the frame for the workin suspennsion,got the front mounts done ,arms pinned...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice work bro that suspension looking tight homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 18 2010, 09:13 PM~19363550
> *Nice work bro that suspension looking tight homie !
> *


X2 !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

'64 is lookin really good Machio bro'...its gonna b flawless after u finish it up bro'. 
'62 suspension work is lookin good bro'...can't wait to c more. bad ass work... :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Mocked uo the battery rack for da 64.going to alclad the rack and set up the conections..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

[i


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Yo Machio, that is bad vato!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 21 2010, 10:51 AM~19383748
> *Yo Machio, that is bad vato!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice work Machio!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Tight work on the 64 machio! The grill looks great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dangerous..


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey machio any more pics of the 64 adjustable suspension


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 21 2010, 08:16 AM~19383309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


battery rack is looking clean bro, can't wait to see it in alclad. Are all those optimas scratchbuilt?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for da compliments homies,I will pm u some close ups of da suspension homie,ye Dig,I had to make the batteries from scratch..


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice work! That battery rack is looking good, and Im diggin that 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 21 2010, 11:36 AM~19384956
> *Nice work!  That battery rack is looking good, and Im diggin that 64 :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looks good homie!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

hell yea Machio...dat '64 is bad ass wey. all da scratchin buildin is payin off...big time bro'. :wow: :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS 64 MACHIO,AND ALL OF THE MODELS WE GOT COMING.WE MIGHT AS WELL BE LIKE A CAR COMPANY MOTOR PLANT CAUSE WE GOT AN ASSEMBLY LINE WORKING.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

alright Machio I know you got a bomb truck commin up so here is some inspiration for you.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

hey Machio I'm starting on this one today.Got the perfect colors in mind,with wrinkles on the door panels too.You gonna like this interior.this impala is bust on your 66(in a good way)

L.U.G.K. in the house


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's Wus Up Tingo,ill have your 49 done too...BomB SquaD comin soon..........


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 12 2011, 01:59 PM~19575364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! :wow: Machio is da master :worship:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:0 ooh.. nice color on that bomb


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+Jan 12 2011, 10:50 AM~19575294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these 2 colors :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 12 2011, 12:59 PM~19575364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


L :wow: :wow: KIN good as hell bro


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Yo machio you never send me them pics doggg  :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 12 2011, 11:50 AM~19575294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that 62 machio much props on the paint jobs you gettin down! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 12 2011, 01:50 PM~19575294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies..Got this lack on da table,working suspension done.fixin to tape it up and see what hapens..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 29 2011, 08:45 PM~19732627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wats up master Machio...Lac is lookin good wey. i gotta c da suspension work on dis one... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 29 2011, 07:45 PM~19732627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 cant wait 2 c some candy on it


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Another one in da books..finished.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 30 2011, 04:40 PM~19737946
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: dam that 64 came out fly bro'


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 30 2011, 03:40 PM~19737946
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 fuckin beautiful paint job bro. U nailed it!! :yes:

Whatcha got planned for the Lac?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 30 2011, 03:40 PM~19737946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB MACHIO,LOOKS BADASS WEY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Perfect bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats a piece of art for sure !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 30 2011, 02:40 PM~19737946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats really nice!
bad ass paint job :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 30 2011, 02:40 PM~19737946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats it clean ass job cuz much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 30 2011, 04:40 PM~19737946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN Machio!!! dat shit is gleam'n bro'... :wow: :0 :worship: gotta put my shades on for dis one :nicoderm:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 30 2011, 02:40 PM~19737946
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for da good words homie,s...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the decals tx,putin some to good use..


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Bro if I may ask wat type of clear do u use?? Thxz


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 8 2011, 08:31 PM~19821258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! Machio...dat shit is bad ass wey. cant wait to c it put together... :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Feb 8 2011, 06:47 PM~19821350
> *Bro if I may ask wat type of clear do u use??  Thxz
> *


Thanks D,this is what I. Use homie,


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 8 2011, 06:31 PM~19821258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea that decal looks bad ass on it bro! :wow: :wow:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thxz bro. U gettn down wit all that's candy.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 8 2011, 08:31 PM~19821258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
Dam that murual looks fly on that 62!!! U did great job on it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN MACHIO THE DEUCE IS REP HARD WHEN FINISHED WEY. :machinegun:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Lil update.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

You wont be able to miss that thing comin down the road thats for sure. Lookin clean man! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 13 2011, 03:30 AM~19856739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn cuz that bitch is looking clean!  :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 13 2011, 02:30 AM~19856739
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh snap tha duece... :wow: :wow: Stoopid clean Machio... :wow: :0


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

BADAAS MACHIO,COME ON WITH IT.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 13 2011, 03:30 AM~19856739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this is hot shit.. I am really liken how the trunk mounts for the hinge are coverd up!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this mutha is BAD.. that mural came out great. This is gonna give everything a run for the $$ come showtime.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> YO DIG,YOU CAN SEE THE WRINKLES ON THE DOOR PANELS BETTER ON THESE PICS


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah I see that on the top part there. Shit is CLEAN


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thank s for the good words homie,s,I was trying to figure out how to use the decal with out smiring the ink if I cleared it first,the decal won't be as flexible so I sat it on a wet paper towel,sliped it of in about 5 min,I decaled the whole trunk to get rid of the line,just painted the edges and cleard,loven them decals,thanks tx..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 13 2011, 05:30 AM~19856739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam homie U got down!!! nice work machio. :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 14 2011, 02:16 PM~19867595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a good idea to just decal the whole trunk


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 14 2011, 03:16 PM~19867595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you did a great job on it homie.
I am sent u a couple more when I get me some decal paper.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 14 2011, 01:16 PM~19867595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 30 2011, 03:40 PM~19737946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know I've been out of the loop brothers, but this is...... AMAZING!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 13 2011, 04:30 AM~19856739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW... is all I can say.... WOW!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 13 2011, 05:30 AM~19856739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro this is turning out killa ! That mural sets of the whole build with that Kandy Pink ! Nice !


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Feb 13 2011, 05:30 AM~19856739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! Machio dat '62 is off da hook...an da '64 jus stupifies da game. :wow: :run: :run:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 14 2011, 02:16 PM~19867595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup Machio the 64 paint came out good too wey


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 14 2011, 03:16 PM~19867595
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just freaking amazing work :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 14 2011, 01:16 PM~19867595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they coming along clean cuz much props! :wow :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: the deuce and four looks sick machio :thumbsup: keep the great work bro


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,painted this one around the mural sceam,still not done,putin it aside,got the murals ready for gold rush and the blue bird,so going to knock them out ...


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 16 2011, 08:21 AM~19882557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 16 2011, 07:21 AM~19882557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


murals look good cuz they came out tight!  :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 16 2011, 08:21 AM~19882557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN...those look sharp bro! It's on!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 16 2011, 08:21 AM~19882557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn bro. diggin that 64! & those murals came out great. Nice work homie!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

64 COMMIN TIGHT WEY.IM GONNA GET STUPID WITH THAT INTERIOR :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :run: :run:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 16 2011, 09:21 AM~19882557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: dam bro u doin a great job on them builds and murals homie!!!.
let me if U need any help on them murals.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 16 2011, 10:39 AM~19883249
> *64 COMMIN TIGHT WEY.IM GONNA GET STUPID WITH THAT INTERIOR :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :run:  :run:
> *


hell yeah!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies ..Shot some clear on the brown 64.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 19 2011, 03:29 PM~19910905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this guy aint playing 

cookin up some felony shit in his kitchin..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks good bro.. gotta nice OG style to it.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 19 2011, 05:29 PM~19910905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


puttin n some work Machio bro'...u need to slow down an let me catch up. haha...still sittin on da chill wagon. gotta get bak to it... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 19 2011, 05:29 PM~19910905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: the 64 is fly homie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for da props homie,s,ey tx,the monte I have is inomplete homie,no front clip,just send me yours and ill knock it out,ey Rivi,Your grand prix is comin along nice..D TOWN LEGEND....aka GOLD RUSH.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 20 2011, 09:18 PM~19918712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That color is POPPIN' on that build homie !!!!!!!!!!!! Looks good !


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 19 2011, 03:29 PM~19910905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lovin the 64 cant waite to it all done


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Trend,I went trew your whole tread the other day,you been putin it down strong for a min..much props..got this nomad in from cali,getin the L.U.G.K treatment,on da way to Tingos for some guts and triming....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for da props homie,s,ey tx,the monte I have is inomplete homie,no front clip,just send me yours and ill knock it out,ey Rivi,Your grand prix is comin along nice..D TOWN LEGEND....aka GOLD RUSH.....


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 20 2011, 08:58 PM~19919044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hijuesuuuu!!!!!!!!
Machio the paint came out killer!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 20 2011, 09:18 PM~19918712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat paint is flawless bro'...like da shine. :nicoderm:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 19 2011, 03:29 PM~19910905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really love that color combo!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks D..my native homie...thanks J,realy digin that lowrider rc bike,amazing skillz homie....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cookin up some felony shit in his kitchin..








[/quote]
KILLER LINE UP BRO..CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ALL FINISH'D


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

aww shit, that is a second Nomad there. Like the white. fuckin' Gold Rush looks great dude.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

The Dig y'all,sup homie,that Space Ghost avi is off da hook,mabe a 61 theam,got the colors ready,hit me up,thanks 716,fish tank in da bonie killin da game,let me know if we can work somtin out for a set of them pumps..sick as they gona get....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 20 2011, 09:58 PM~19919044
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: dam bro U got down homie cant wait to see this hoe finish!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

dang Machio you put in a lot of work this weekend.You the man wey.The work speaks for itself,top notch fool.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thank homies,ey Tingo,got an ls monte,61 imp,41 bomb,86 cutlass,87 lack on deck,and another 5 on da bench wey,frost just hooked it up with candy geen,its going down...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Machio is on fire!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I see you homie ! Keep us posted on them killa projects !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO MACHIO.GOODLUCK MY *****.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 18 2010, 08:58 PM~19363428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant get enough of dis build... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 20 2011, 07:54 PM~19919010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 The temperature is gonna rise on the west coast.. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 20 2011, 04:55 PM~20135730
> *The temperature is gonna rise on the west coast.. :biggrin:
> *


yeah it is !!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT UP MACHIO


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 31 2011, 07:39 AM~20226354
> *WHAT UP MACHIO
> *


Putin it Down Homie..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 31 2011, 10:44 AM~20226765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam this truck is looking better and better bro. where did that bumper came out off?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Tx,came off a Caddi,Tingo (aka)Bomb tech,put me dow with the ideaim takeing sugestions on this one,there's thingos..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that bumper is cool as shit dude


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 09:29 AM~20227026
> *that bumper is cool as shit dude
> *


x2 its coming along clean machio! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 31 2011, 11:11 AM~20226916
> *Thanks Tx,came off a Caddi,Tingo (aka)Bomb tech,put me dow with the ideaim takeing sugestions on this one,there's thingos..
> *


That was a good idea bro. I tried msg u back but ure pm folder is full. Wat u doing to the rear clear bed?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 31 2011, 09:44 AM~20226765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKIN HEADLIGHTS & FRONT BUMPER FROM THA 53 CADDY LOOK GOOD ON THIS BITCH WEY. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Your new badge... floss it proudly bro!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

nothing but quality


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 23 2011, 01:37 PM~20403342
> *nothing but quality
> *


 yeap thats how Machio roll's!

Whats up Sunrise? I have not seen your post in a while? i hope your doing Okay?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 19 2011, 04:29 PM~19910905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OYE MACHIO,LET ME COME PICK THIS ONE UP ALREADY,I NEEDS TO FINISH IT TO SIT SIDE BY SIDE WITH YO DEUCE & MY TRE.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

WASSUP WIT THE 64 HAPPY EASTER :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 17 2010, 08:59 AM~18589672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happen to this one homie?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for d good words Homies,thinkin about makin a hopper out of that lac Tx,u already know that 64 goin to rep Tingo,Wus up Hydro,switched out the wheels on the 50,going to fab the interior and get it ready for paint,finaly mounted the cylinders so the suspension can function,comin along so far,no problems..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's hittin 'em hard !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 26 2011, 05:41 AM~20421624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn cuz that bitch is looking clean on hit!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

thanks Trend,always setin the bar,no dout,Sup Pina,put some in da Wind for ya boy,Hit u up later,sup Trike,64 just sitin for now,I gave it to Tingo so he can replace the one he gave away to lil homie.I know he will do it some justice..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 26 2011, 06:41 AM~20421624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN WEY,CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:wow: wow man, chassis looks great!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> what happen to this one homie?
































































































[/quote]

HERE IT IS FINISHED,IT IS NOW IN MACHIOS NEPHEW'S ROOM.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks bro
That caddy is tight homie you and Machio did a great job. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good fam!! :wave: smoke sum!! :420: :420:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wuts Good Pina,see u at da shop later,Sup Fam,my blue nomad is history.cut this one up Monday,workin on it every day,going to finish the biuld off by all means nesesery.












































   .


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks sick man! Im currently working on a 56 nomad too, this means i can use your pics as a referance for my door jambs :biggrin: cant wait to see this finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 6 2011, 09:20 AM~20496710
> *Wuts Good Pina,see u at da shop later,Sup Fam,my blue nomad is history.cut this one up Monday,workin on it every day,going to finish the biuld off by all means nesesery.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah Machio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she lookin good man.You gonna have to put some panties in the glove box of this one.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

NOMBRE! That is some heavy duty flakin' goin on right there!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> Wuts Good Pina,see u at da shop later,Sup Fam,my blue nomad is history.cut this one up Monday,workin on it every day,going to finish the biuld off by all means nesesery.
> 
> oh yeah,forgot to mention to people on here that my 2 year old son put his hands on Machio's blue nomad & tried to make it robot transformers style.Yeah,it didn't work.
> 
> my fault for leaving it on the dresser wey,I'm sorry once again Machio.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 6 2011, 10:39 AM~20496810
> *NOMBRE! That is some heavy duty flakin' goin on right there!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 6 2011, 09:20 AM~20496710
> *Wuts Good Pina,see u at da shop later,Sup Fam,my blue nomad is history.cut this one up Monday,workin on it every day,going to finish the biuld off by all means nesesery.
> 
> 
> ...


way to hustle up man, you've made a lot of progress already. really diggin the interior


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS+May 6 2011, 09:43 AM~20496833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn dude.. think all the dad's in here have had that happen though. ni modo


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 6 2011, 09:20 AM~20496710
> *Wuts Good Pina,see u at da shop later,Sup Fam,my blue nomad is history.cut this one up Monday,workin on it every day,going to finish the biuld off by all means nesesery.
> 
> 
> ...


Machio lemme, get at some patterns on this for you!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 6 2011, 03:04 PM~20497851
> *Machio lemme, get at some patterns on this for you!
> *



:nono: Not if it's for the "wagon" build off!! 

Contest rules are you do ALL your own work!  :roflmao:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 6 2011, 01:13 PM~20497888
> *:nono: Not if it's for the "wagon" build off!!
> 
> Contest rules are you do ALL your own work!  :roflmao:
> *


My bad, didn't know there was a wagon build-off... my bad...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 6 2011, 01:13 PM~20497888
> *:nono: Not if it's for the "wagon" build off!!
> 
> Contest rules are you do ALL your own work!  :roflmao:
> *


UH,MACHIO PAINTS HIS OWN CARS WEY.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 6 2011, 03:15 PM~20497905
> *My bad, didn't know there was a wagon build-off... my bad...
> *



:biggrin: I got plenty of plastic you can throw some patterns on though. :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 6 2011, 08:20 AM~20496710
> *Wuts Good Pina,see u at da shop later,Sup Fam,my blue nomad is history.cut this one up Monday,workin on it every day,going to finish the biuld off by all means nesesery.
> 
> 
> ...


 thats lookin sick already Machio... 
It sounds Like baby Tingos is a rider allready? at the age of 2 he's puttin hands 
on lo lo's.. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

The Fam allways Ready to trow some sqina,I'm a flake out the 50 and put it in your hands Rivi,this Cat don't play when it comes down to layin some paterns,I got this Nomad in a choke hold,knockin out the suspension this weekend...It will take me a week to paint it all,leavin me two weeks to put it together.its coo Scrape,I ll be ready come judgin time..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 6 2011, 12:44 PM~20498048
> *thats lookin sick already Machio...
> It sounds Like baby Tingos is a rider allready? at the age of 2 he's puttin hands
> on lo lo's.. :biggrin:
> *


Ye,lil man welcome any time,u have to brake it to learn,Tingo,u have some great kids Ese,lil Tingo got a bad ass low bike,putin it down...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 6 2011, 01:52 PM~20498089
> *Ye,lil man welcome any time,u have to brake it to learn,Tingo,u have some great kids Ese,lil Tingo got a bad ass low bike,putin it down...
> *




























YUP LIL ***** BE ROLLIN


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 03:16 PM~20498214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That's A tight bike Tingo. wish I had bike like this when I was 2.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 6 2011, 10:20 AM~20496710
> *Wuts Good Pina,see u at da shop later,Sup Fam,my blue nomad is history.cut this one up Monday,workin on it every day,going to finish the biuld off by all means nesesery.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! ay wey...dis Nomad is off da hook Machio. dem seats lookin really good...like how u foil'd some parts. gonna b sik...get stupid wit it :wow: :worship: :run:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 03:16 PM~20498214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lo lo bike is off da hook!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 01:16 PM~20498214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too sick..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,wus up D,I'm almost done prepin evry thing ,should start layin paint around teusday,I odered some fuzzy fur ,goin to combine the interior with it,going to try and paint the interior to match the paint,fixin to mount the other arm and mount the cylinders in the front,the rear axel is much easier..thanks to all da fam shoin suport,goes long ways in my book..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 7 2011, 01:07 PM~20503243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad homie.. :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:  wat color u going for it


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 7 2011, 11:17 AM~20503275
> *looks bad homie.. :wow:  :wow: :thumbsup:   wat color u going for it
> *


Sup Tx,I'm going with candy majenta for the main color,will add candy gold ,purple,pink in the pattern sceam..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

handle that shit Machio..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 7 2011, 01:44 PM~20503356
> *Sup Tx,I'm going with candy majenta for the main color,will add candy gold ,purple,pink in the pattern sceam..
> *


 :wow: dam thats going to look clean cant wait to see it homie.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 7 2011, 01:07 PM~20503243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: lookin good Machio...ay wey, u aint playin wit dem flakes. :wow: got it glimps'n hard... :nicoderm: interior is gonna b off da hook wit da rest of da build. el rey :worship: Machio :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

>


HERE IT IS FINISHED,IT IS NOW IN MACHIOS NEPHEW'S ROOM.
[/quote]


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Go




































Thanks homies.  prepin it up for paint, cutin it close..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 9 2011, 10:55 PM~20519862
> *Go
> 
> 
> ...


nomad is looking clean cuz!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420: :420:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 10 2011, 02:26 PM~20523041
> *nomad is looking clean cuz!! :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :420:  :420:
> *


X2
:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 10 2011, 12:44 PM~20523171
> *X2
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 Five six is starting to blow up!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: Homie that Nomad is flaked the freak out ! When the Kandy hits that,
it's gonna do a new dance !


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 9 2011, 11:55 PM~20519862
> *Go
> 
> 
> ...


Bro that is tooo nice!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 10 2011, 12:55 AM~20519862
> *Go
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN!!! :wow: nomad is off da hook el rey :worship: Machio :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot Homies,wus up Trend,I trew the first paterns last night in candy gold,ohh wee,couldent stop grinnin,all this is new to me,thanks to all the peeps that post up their work,lil is were its at,to get your skillz on point..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 9 2011, 11:55 PM~20519862
> *Go
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna look firme wey,I love it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It's going down..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Homies,sup Fam,getin some color on the nomad,just layed the purple,movin on to the next color..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 11 2011, 10:16 PM~20533844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esta chingon bro. :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 03:16 PM~20498214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a sick bike!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 11 2011, 10:16 PM~20533844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat up Machio :wow: DAMN!! wey, dat paint job is off da hook!!! :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 11 2011, 10:16 PM~20533844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Oh Oh, look out! Sweet !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the paint job looks good.........but Laker colors? :thumbsdown: 








sorry, just had to give ya shit!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 12 2011, 05:22 AM~20536239
> *:wow:  :wow:  Oh Oh, look out! Sweet !
> *


X2.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,ey Sinicle,I did that and and noticed the laker sceem, :twak: :twak: :buttkick: ,no disrespect to my LA homies,but addding next colors asap,layin down candy green paterns today,diferent shades of magenta tommorow,I'm freestylin it so have no idea how it will turn out... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 11 2011, 10:16 PM~20533844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 11 2011, 09:16 PM~20533844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ARE YOU DOING WEY,THAT'S IT.YOUR FIRED.NOMORE HOOK UP PAINT JOBS FOR ME.NOW YOU HAVE TO CHARGE ME REGULAR PRICE.

THIS IS BADASS WEY.BUT LIKE SINICLE SAID.LAKER COLORS?GO MAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 12 2011, 09:00 AM~20536999
> *WTF ARE YOU DOING WEY,THAT'S IT.YOUR FIRED.NOMORE HOOK UP PAINT JOBS FOR ME.NOW YOU HAVE TO CHARGE ME REGULAR PRICE.
> 
> THIS IS BADASS WEY.BUT LIKE SINICLE SAID.LAKER COLORS?GO MAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


There u go wey,a lil green to change it up,on to da next color..thanks for d good words homies,much respect to all the homies..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 12 2011, 11:12 AM~20537368
> *There u go wey,a lil green to change it up,on to da next color..thanks for d good words homies,much respect to all the homies..
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK ME RUNNIN-THATS TIGHT WEY


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dam this build keep getting better and better cant wait to see it done... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 12 2011, 11:12 AM~20537368
> *There u go wey,a lil green to change it up,on to da next color..thanks for d good words homies,much respect to all the homies..
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man this is gonna be a dope build....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

paint is fuckin sick bro. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 12 2011, 10:12 AM~20537368
> *There u go wey,a lil green to change it up,on to da next color..thanks for d good words homies,much respect to all the homies..
> 
> 
> ...


 WOOOOHH WEEEE: THIS SHIT FUCKIN POPPED OFF MY PC...
DAMM.. THATS SOME FUCKIN BODY BLING.. ON THAT PAINT...
GET DOWN MACHIO..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,,


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow: thats nice homie u doin a bad ass job! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 12 2011, 08:23 PM~20540766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN wey...all dem patterns r off da hook!!! i cant wait to c dis one done... :wow: :worship: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 12 2011, 06:23 PM~20540766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Terminal illness! it gets sicker each day!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 12 2011, 07:23 PM~20540766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

LOOKS FUCKING INSANE!



I was just fuckn with ya about the colors, almost all my friends are Laker fans, and they make fun of me cause my team was Seattle. but my team sucked so bad that they're OWN city dumped them!!!! so now that I have no team to cheer for, I spend all my time hating other teams! :rofl:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 11 2011, 08:16 PM~20533844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the nomad is looking sick bro what kind of paint are you using?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the Love Homies(no ****)I'm using House of Color Homie...  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 12 2011, 06:23 PM~20540766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are you using for flake and candy colors?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 13 2011, 10:18 AM~20544819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 13 2011, 09:18 AM~20544819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now this is what I call-getting stupid with it-damn Machio this is crazy badass.What you gonna call it. MAD-1


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 13 2011, 09:07 AM~20545044
> *what are you using for flake and candy colors?
> *


I'm using medium size flake ,kind u buy at an auto paint store,I'm using house of color candy for the paint,thanks again to all the homies,wus up Tx,hit me up some time,I can help u out with any questions you might have,I see u doin big thangs with your paintin skillz soon..I just picked up an air brush gun for the first time about 10 months ago..I know all the homies got mad love for biulding.Tingo,no te awites wey,Today Is A New Day....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 13 2011, 09:18 AM~20544819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is some crazy shit... freestylin too? hell yea


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 13 2011, 12:28 PM~20545605
> *I'm using medium size flake ,kind u buy at an auto paint store,I'm using house of color candy for the paint,thanks again to all the homies,wus up Tx,hit me up some time,I can help u out with any questions you might have,I see u doin big thangs with your paintin skillz soon..I just picked up an air brush gun for the first time about 10 months ago..I know all the homies got mad love for biulding.Tingo,no te awites wey,Today Is A New Day....
> *


Fo sho am hit u up thanks homie for the help.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 13 2011, 10:18 AM~20544819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! wit all dem other patterns...da blue has da most punch! catches ur attention... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: after 10months, Machio gettin down like he's done it for longer den dat :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies.


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 04:36 PM~20552741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's incredible.... Good ass paint work!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 03:36 PM~20552741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass cuz!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420:  :drama:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 05:36 PM~20552741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn Machio, paint job's wicked bro'... :wow: :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Paint looks good...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 05:36 PM~20552741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keeps getting better and better. :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 15 2011, 06:59 PM~20559065
> *Keeps getting better and better. :wow: :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 yeaup..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 13 2011, 10:18 AM~20544819
> *
> 
> 
> ...










Good Lord !!!!!!!!!! That is freakin' sick bro !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Machio you are a mad man bro!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 02:36 PM~20552741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: candy man :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 04:36 PM~20552741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit that's crazy bro. & the interior to match :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 02:36 PM~20552741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: damn this is sick machio :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot Fam,Homies,for the suport,wagon startin to take shape,should knock out the interior,buy tommorow,then I will put together the undercarige,still putin paint on this kit every day..going to redo the gold trim,first time. Messin with ith..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 19 2011, 08:54 AM~20584674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very cool bro. really diggin the styles on this one.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 19 2011, 08:54 AM~20584674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STUNNIN WEY.WAY TO GO ON THIS ONE.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 19 2011, 10:35 AM~20584864
> *STUNNIN WEY.WAY TO GO ON THIS ONE.
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 19 2011, 07:54 AM~20584674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sick shit.. this car has more candy n gloss than a Korean Nail salon!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 19 2011, 09:54 AM~20584674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! :wow: :nicoderm: :worship:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 14 2011, 06:36 PM~20552741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: that top is crazy !!!!!!!!!!!! i like it !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 20 2011, 07:52 PM~20596046
> *:thumbsup: that top is crazy !!!!!!!!!!!! i like it !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YUP HE WAS PAINTING MORE PATTERNS ON LASTNITE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 08:27 AM~20598603
> *YUP HE WAS PAINTING MORE PATTERNS ON LASTNITE
> *


 I cant wait to see it all complete! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

PICTURES.. ROLL CALL..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot. For the good words,..sup Hydro..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 22 2011, 11:27 PM~20608180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayammm.. whats up homie? :biggrin: those fuckers look good, all hanging out
together...
:biggrin: its going down... I knew you would hook that shit up..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 23 2011, 01:27 AM~20608180
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Killa builds bro, and that Nomad is freakin' outragous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Drop,Trend,thanks to all the homies that share their work,ideas,styles,just glad to be apart of this seen... :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 23 2011, 01:27 AM~20608180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this pic is tight homie some nice projects going on homie :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 22 2011, 11:27 PM~20608180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all those builds look clean cuz much props!! :wow: :thumbsup: :420: :420:  :nicoderm: :drama: :nicoderm: :worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Tx,caint wait to see u get started homie,sup Pina,fina hit u up cuz,ya sa ves,its goin down...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that lineup is DOPE. str8 up show stealers!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Dig,I see the Fam checkin in..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,I need to get this wagon out the way,get my peeps taken care ove,64 in the back is 4 homie Tingo...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 23 2011, 12:27 AM~20608180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH WEY.GETTING THERE FOOL.ITS ON IN THIS BITCH


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 23 2011, 01:27 AM~20608180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always off da hook Machio bro'... :wow: :worship: :nicoderm: :run: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 23 2011, 12:27 AM~20608180
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dayuummm!!!!!! Nice!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up Machio...:wave: i know dat Nomad didn't make it to da finish line, but maybe next time bro'. always b a next time...so dont let dat bring u down wey.:thumbsup::nicoderm::yes: still cant wait to c it tho:run::drama::worship::biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

aww man, was checking to see if the Nomad got finished up. Not quite huh? You definitely made a good run at it. Good to see you aren't putting that shit together hastily though. Do it once & do it right :thumbsup:, shit'll be dope!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> aww man, was checking to see if the Nomad got finished up. Not quite huh? You definitely made a good run at it. Good to see you aren't putting that shit together hastily though. Do it once & do it right :thumbsup:, shit'll be dope!


N problem,sup D,Dig,Fam,I baught out all the tamyka black ,its all good,might just they haven't restocked,just need that to alclad parts,I tryed dupli, testors,some other stuff,dident like the results,I m a put it to the side and finish up the homies kits I have on hand,might as well plate everything


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> aww man, was checking to see if the Nomad got finished up. Not quite huh? You definitely made a good run at it. Good to see you aren't putting that shit together hastily though. Do it once & do it right :thumbsup:, shit'll be dope!


 x2 I thought you would pop up the nomad at the last minute too.. but i know how shit goe's... But we all seen that wagon commin together so we know it will hit the seen soon. and it will be vicious in a 
real way... I knew you had your hands full, so i was,nt gonna ask about my cars until after the buildoff! I know you got my back... I'll be lookin foward to seeing all that chrome you talking about too..


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN WEY,ITS ON IN THIS BITCH


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

machio said:


> Thanks a lot. For the good words,..sup Hydro..


got some good shit goin here machio!! too bad the wagon didnt make the build off! its gonna be sick when its done!! now i might have a small shot at taking a 3rd place spot!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot Fam,homie,s,I'm goin to get some of the kits out the way I have here,get them back to their homes,here u go hydro,one down..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

machio said:


> Thanks a lot Fam,homie,s,I'm goin to get some of the kits out the way I have here,get them back to their homes,here u go hydro,one down..


Its funny, I over slept today,, and got up at 1m, I was kind of in a negative mood..
(cuzz) I am a little nervous about tomorrow wey! but i was looking my sexy ass ford untill 1:am last 
night... now I come on this sight? and I see that pretty ass lady on the trunk of my pretty ass car
and I see that bomb ass foil on the trim of my pretty ass car? my mood just got lifted.. Im gonna 
shave my goofy face... and get out the house.. go see moms and try to make her laugh.. then maybe work in my garden.... (hydro letter in full afect) I know..but its all to the good...
Machio my brother thanks homie... that shit looks good.. much props to you and everybody that help's keep a mo fo on his toes...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

machio said:


> Thanks a lot Fam,homie,s,I'm goin to get some of the kits out the way I have here,get them back to their homes,here u go hydro,one down..


Its funny, I over slept today,, and got up at 1m, I was kind of in a negative mood..
(cuzz) I am a little nervous about tomorrow wey! but i was looking my sexy ass ford untill 1:am last 
night... now I come on this sight? and I see that pretty ass lady on the trunk of my pretty ass car
and I see that bomb ass foil on the trim of my pretty ass car? my mood just got lifted.. Im gonna 
shave my goofy face... and get out the house.. go see moms and try to make her laugh.. then maybe work in my garden.... (hydro letter in full afect) I know..but its all to the good...
Machio my brother thanks homie... that shit looks good.. much props to you and everybody that help's keep a mo fo on his toes...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



machio said:


> Thanks a lot Fam,homie,s,I'm goin to get some of the kits out the way I have here,get them back to their homes,here u go hydro,one down..


YEAH WEY,AWEREADY.CLEAN


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

yea machio you got down say in person you can really see all the flake and its wet ass fuck!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:uffin::drama:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

wats up bro'...u gettin down Machio, dat paint job looks wet. :wow::worship::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dam machio U got down bro much props homie :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Fam,back in my zone,got burt out there for a sec,pics comin ,time to stop slackin...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn bro, just saw that 66. Shit is CLEAN!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO THE DEUCE IS GONNA BE THE SHIT WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

76 Caprice...im done doin wat i needed to do. let me know wen u want it bak wey...i also kinda messed up da bumper. its got some scratches on it...if u want me to re-do it i can. i'll jus have to ask around an c if anyone has a spare dey wanna get rid of...but other den dat. here r some pics...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie that Glasshouse is *WICKED *!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> 76 Caprice...im done doin wat i needed to do. let me know wen u want it bak wey...i also kinda messed up da bumper. its got some scratches on it...if u want me to re-do it i can. i'll jus have to ask around an c if anyone has a spare dey wanna get rid of...but other den dat. here r some pics...


 Your a Bad Dude,this kit will be geting the LUGK treatment,then will be sent back to Mississippi. Wouldent have it any other way..we can replate the bumper homie,nice work D.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

machio said:


> Your a Bad Dude,this kit will be geting the LUGK treatment,then will be sent back to Mississippi. Wouldent have it any other way..we can replate the bumper homie,nice work D.


 x2 looks real good!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, that glasshouse is freaking crazy! nice work D


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Glasshouse it's bad ass homie much props. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

couldn't do it wit out all da inspiration frm L.U.G.K. :worship: el rey de reyes :worship: also L.I.L.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> 76 Caprice...im done doin wat i needed to do. let me know wen u want it bak wey...i also kinda messed up da bumper. its got some scratches on it...if u want me to re-do it i can. i'll jus have to ask around an c if anyone has a spare dey wanna get rid of...but other den dat. here r some pics...


damn d that glass house is fuckin clean way much props!!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::worship::drama:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> damn d that glass house is fuckin clean way much props!!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::worship::drama:


thanx mero-mero Pina...thinkin of cleanin it up some more before i send it bak to Machio. dat way he doesn't have to do so much clean'n up on it...also mite jus paint da batteries myself. i got a few singles for my '99 dat ima b paintin soon...wont b no biggie. cant wait for Machio to put his magic on it...its gonna b sik!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i thought my work was done on da '76...but i ended up doin a few more things to it. re-did da front suspension...an now it lifts a whole lot better den before. an it also lifts a lil higher as well...

work'd some lines into da front cylinders to give it a better look...also gonna work on puttin a shaved firewall n. dat way da guys wont have much to do...save dem a lil time. jus wanted to say thanx to Machio for lettin me put my touch on dis build...hope u like how its lookin so far wey. here r some pics of da front end work...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks homies ..Shot some clear on the brown 64.


yo Machio Im ordering the gold foil for this kit on monday wey & buying another 64 kit cause I think we missing oarts from it.lol.pero hell yeah we puttin this in the show wey with all gold outsides.thanks for spraying this Machio.62-63-64 impalas in the line up are clean wey.L.U.G.K. ready for the show.watch out *****


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yo deuce is badass Machio.My favorite impala in the club,well besides Aladdin thats my favorite impala replica


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

sick work goin on in here!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp machio :wave: any updates bro :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

QUE ONDA WEY.SHOWTIME.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Machio made a bucket seat too.Aweready wey.Looks good Machio.Lastnite I was at Pina's with Machio.Selena bomb has buckets tambien.Just need to make the wrinkles that wrap around the heart for that extra replica look.L.U.G.K. gets down crazy.(I get down crazy-Ego,from cholos adventures)lol.GET DOWN CRAZY.





thats funny.lol

anyway-Machio you got down crazy on the seat


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> Machio made a bucket seat too.Aweready wey.Looks good Machio.Lastnite I was at Pina's with Machio.Selena bomb has buckets tambien.Just need to make the wrinkles that wrap around the heart for that extra replica look.L.U.G.K. gets down crazy.(I get down crazy-Ego,from cholos adventures)lol.GET DOWN CRAZY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 seat looks bad ass way :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> seat looks bad ass way :thumbsup:


yo Johnny we only get more retarded with it too wey.It's on in this bitch.Jonny & Machio messin around with the interiors & I'm gonna do more detail.Watch out *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

We gonna be on fire at this show fellas!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wuts Good Tingo,been out a pocket lately ,just find my self in bad biz...been burnin bridges wit my peeps,not comin trew,at the end of the Day,I just put to much on my plate..been holdin Ds kit,Hydros,Tx,Sin,hostage,if y'all know me,I live By G code,so always on my list next to my billz and so on.but any ways,gona Rep Hard always,ey Carnal,no te awites,we Hood,till da wheels Fall Off...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

It's all good fam! Hold all the shit hostage you want, you'll know if I got a problem when you hear me knocking at your door!!! Haha! No sweat homie, I'm keeping myself busy with this replica build off, but feel free to send me the 76 after you catch a breath! Haha!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> Machio made a bucket seat too.Aweready wey.Looks good Machio.Lastnite I was at Pina's with Machio.Selena bomb has buckets tambien.Just need to make the wrinkles that wrap around the heart for that extra replica look.L.U.G.K. gets down crazy.(I get down crazy-Ego,from cholos adventures)lol.GET DOWN CRAZY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seats are clean wey! :wow::thumbsup: cant wait to see the selena bomb


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> Wuts Good Tingo,been out a pocket lately ,just find my self in bad biz...been burnin bridges wit my peeps,not comin trew,at the end of the Day,I just put to much on my plate..been holdin Ds kit,Hydros,Tx,Sin,hostage,if y'all know me,I live By G code,so always on my list next to my billz and so on.but any ways,gona Rep Hard always,ey Carnal,no te awites,we Hood,till da wheels Fall Off...


its cool homie like I said aint tripping bro. I know its in good hands


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Machio... hang in there. I've said before and I'll say it again... don't be so hard on yourself. The only person you're letting down is yourself, and that's not always a bad thing... don't worry about us so much... you're not letting us down, believe me. Handle your business first, your true friends will understand and will have no problem waiting.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Machio... hang in there. I've said before and I'll say it again... don't be so hard on yourself. The only person you're letting down is yourself, and that's not always a bad thing... don't worry about us so much... you're not letting us down, believe me. Handle your business first, your true friends will understand and will have no problem waiting.


yo Raul,this past month is changing the club but in a good way.Machio,Pina & I have been doing some talking to help each other out in the areas we need to step up our game.So time to get retarded with it wey.We gonna do this.For sure now BOMB SQUAD is in the hanger ready to be put on the carrier & ship out Into enemy territory.U2 spyplane.lol.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wow, that truck is coming badass Machio!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> wow, that truck is coming badass Machio!!


X2!!! WHAT THE FUCK?!? SSIIIICCCCKK!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

machio said:


>


I did the frame on mine very similar to that. Good job


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Esta bien chingona la trokita wey. And I can't wait to see it candy out! U going to put spare tires on it??


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> Machio made a bucket seat too.Aweready wey.Looks good Machio.Lastnite I was at Pina's with Machio.Selena bomb has buckets tambien.Just need to make the wrinkles that wrap around the heart for that extra replica look.L.U.G.K. gets down crazy.(I get down crazy-Ego,from cholos adventures)lol.GET DOWN CRAZY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! Machio really gettin down...bad ass work wit da seat wey. 



machio said:


> Wuts Good Tingo,been out a pocket lately ,just find my self in bad biz...been burnin bridges wit my peeps,not comin trew,at the end of the Day,I just put to much on my plate..been holdin Ds kit,Hydros,Tx,Sin,hostage,if y'all know me,I live By G code,so always on my list next to my billz and so on.but any ways,gona Rep Hard always,ey Carnal,no te awites,we Hood,till da wheels Fall Off...


like JC said...i know its n good hands. i aint even worried bout it...take all da time u need. add it to ur collection if u want wey...if not, handle ur biz. dere is far more important things den a model...i got nothin but time. 



65rivi said:


> Machio... hang in there. I've said before and I'll say it again... don't be so hard on yourself. The only person you're letting down is yourself, and that's not always a bad thing... don't worry about us so much... you're not letting us down, believe me. Handle your business first, your true friends will understand and will have no problem waiting.


X2





machio said:


>


fuk'n bad ass...got da bed all deck'd out. gonna fuk shit up wit dis one wey...

looks like everything is happenin wit everyone else...got my ass kickin bak doin nothin. ima have to get on it...got me bak n da mood for buildin. got something special comin real soon...we'll c how it turns out. ima have to go to da drawin broad...c wat i can pull out of it.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Fam,sup Tx,I'm goin to mount the fith Wheel also,almost ready for paint,goin with candy orange,I spent all day on it ,almost ready.sup D,I know your next kit. Will be trowed.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:truck is bad ass!!great work on the bed


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


>


LOOKS GOOD MACHIO.MY BABYMAMA GONNA WANT HER TRUCK LIKE THIS


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

LOL,thanks,a lil close up pics


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> LOL,thanks,a lil close up pics


get stupid with it.You have a lot going on here.Watch out *****.Badass wey.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> LOL,thanks,a lil close up pics


 trokita is bad ass cuz:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

:wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> LOL,thanks,a lil close up pics


chevy is sik...all da details goin on. bad ass wey...got on it last nite an made a lil something something for Raul. well jus a prototype for now...jus for him to c how its gonna look. ima post it to his thread...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks again for the advice wey


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

WHAT UP MACHIO?!? hows the club maniac painter?:wave:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

wake up the giant him & Pina be grilling out brainstorming.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*MACHIO'S 66*



machio said:


> HomeBoy Tingo at his best,thanks for hookin up da 66 with dem fresh guts....
> 
> 
> MACHIO YOU NEED TO BRING THE 66 BACK OUT WEY.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> pg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> just a kit i have laying around,sprayed it ,maybe it will motivate me to biuld it..66 almost done..pics this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> PAGING MACHIO WE HAVE WORK TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Fixin to finish this kit today,about 80 % done,been busy ass hell,
> 
> 
> 
> MACHIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> BUMP
> 
> 
> OH SNAP THE INTERIOR FOR LETHAL WEAPON WHEN I REDID IT


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Ye mazdat,my favorite one so far,Tingo stoped by,63 on point
> 
> 
> 
> MACHIO GET ON LAYITSLOW


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Wus up Pina ,ye that tequila was off the hook,good lookin out rivi,coming out to da show with ya boy,thanks for da prop s homies,ey tingo ,you trimed this 4. Up...
> 
> 
> 
> MACHIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Just pined up the arms for the six 4,fixing to prep the spindles and working cylinders ,D style..
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE YOU AT FOOL


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Ey D,I sprayed your 67, this ones going to mississippi chapter.hold it down over there homie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> MACHIO WHERE YOU AT WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks for da compliments homies,its da weekend..Back On Da Table..got the fith on the car working.,all pieces for the trunk painted,pumps chromed,progress pics comin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Dident like da color cordination,chaged it up
> 
> 
> 
> OYE CABRONCITO SOY YO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks,Trend,D,wut it do,pina :420: got ya boy on point.workin on the dump setup,got one side mocked up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Laying out the first paterns,homeboy frost hooked it up with some flaked out candy pink,going to look like a boat...the Interior to the 64 is coming along nice..ill post some pics when I get done..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks for da props homies...Sprayed some paint on da 62,fixin to clear it...
> 
> 
> 
> HOW LONG YOU GONNA BE GONE MY NIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Another one in da books..finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks for the decals tx,putin some to good use..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Lil update
> 
> 
> WHAT IT DO MY *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thank s for the good words homie,s,I was trying to figure out how to use the decal with out smiring the ink if I cleared it first,the decal won't be as flexible so I sat it on a wet paper towel,sliped it of in about 5 min,I decaled the whole trunk to get rid of the line,just painted the edges and cleard,loven them decals,thanks tx..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dam bro nice builds


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks homies ..Shot some clear on the brown 64.
> 
> 
> 
> QUE ONDA WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks homies.
> 
> 
> 
> TOO BAD THIS ONE GOT THROWN IN THE TRASH


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks a lot. For the good words,..sup Hydro..
> 
> 
> 
> MACHIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> yo deuce is badass Machio.My favorite impala in the club,well besides Aladdin thats my favorite impala replica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> MACHIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ALRITE I'm done blowing up the thread wey,just wish you would come out of the spell we're all having as a club.L.U.G.K. aint the same without you wey.We will be here waiting on you homie.Till then keep blowing one in the wind for me & I'll drink a budlight for you over on my side of town wey.I could of text you this,but would rather put it out in the open cuz.Don't be a stranger fool.PEACE MACHIO.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> ALRITE I'm done blowing up the thread wey,just wish you would come out of the spell we're all having as a club.L.U.G.K. aint the same without you wey.We will be here waiting on you homie.Till then keep blowing one in the wind for me & I'll drink a budlight for you over on my side of town wey.I could of text you this,but would rather put it out in the open cuz.Don't be a stranger fool.PEACE MACHIO.


x2
SIMON K NO TINGO 
WE MISS U ON LIL MACHIO HOPE U BE BACK SOON BRO!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

_* :wow: DAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*_
Those are some of the sickest builds !!!!!!!!

I love that '62 ! L.U.G.K. GOTTA '39 Bomb on the way soon !


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

MACHIO..machio...now where have I heard that name before?:dunno:


OH WAIT, isn't he in that one club...?





















JK homie handle yours. you know we'll be here when you get back


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn.... My respetos...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice bump Tingos.. that deuce is my favorite too man.. bitch was executed proper in every aspect.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice bump!! I LOVE THE ALDDIN 64!! the 62 is wicked shit!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz up cuz ready to get back on 1


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

CLEAN WORK ,RIGHT HERE . NICE SHIT ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good cuz know u been real bz lately wit work an all when u ready to get back on we need to finish sum of these bad ass peojects alrato when u ready to put it down again smoke out setions at d shop while we put it down like we use to


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

those are some sick rides coming out homie keep them pics coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks 4 the good words homies,had to dust this place off ,project 63 on is what's on the bench at the moment.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good machio :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Frank.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude thats kool. But is that front seat small or something. It looks real small in the pic.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats gonna b a clean build cuz get down wit d get down!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude thats kool. But is that front seat small or something. It looks real small in the pic.


Thanks homies,once I mount it ,will be flush with the door level,going for the lifstyle look,I used a seat from a 67 to get that scale.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OOHH kool.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Chingon scratch build master!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Chingon scratch build master!!!


Teady Bruskies on Deck,Rilos will get put in Da wind,mad Respect to all Scratch Masters,da Sins,Ds,Arts,Esos,and so on....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good to see you Back!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Good to see you Back!


X2 nice projects homie!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Lorenzo ,JC,Knocking the dust off this tread.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

machio said:


>


top notch. i like the Alternator mounting bracket, harmonic balancer/pully set up. cant forget the custom aircleaner

mad props

:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

machio said:


>


is this going in that 68?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL yeah!! I was gonna pull this thread up from the depths; I needed to see this good inspiration!! :h5:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

machio said:


>


bad ass work!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks T,OldSkool...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHAT UP MACHIO :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Dre.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HERE HE GOES*



machio said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,Work Bench Wednesday in full effect .


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Can i have that trey 







Looking good fellas do work :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Bigg Dog


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats gonna look badass machio :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Badass builds up in this thread


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Art,Big Dog..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Fucking nice bro !


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

machio said:


> Ye,Work Bench Wednesday in full effect .


Remember'n that 63 on servos I was wait'n on you lol :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Tx,ye Dre,I need to clear it and put it together,just fixed my compressor so it's on! Thanks for hooking it up with the seats for the 68 D,


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

omg that 68 is amazing. awesome detail work as usual in here! Looks like brah is ready t oblow up!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Mike,I need to finish the Tre,can't keep my Hands off the 68 doe.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*I TOLD YALL*



machio said:


> Ye,Work Bench Wednesday in full effect .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


>


Wild thing is lookin Raw almost done there, wild child is on point never got to look at that model real good looks accurate as hell, that 68 is shittin, I'm doing something similar but that one looks like a super clean cast, and I see you TINGOS dat 64's guts is done they look awesome!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

,,,,,,,,CLICK ON THIS VIDEO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,kicking it with Machio & Johnny yesterday


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

machio said:


>


 looking good bro.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Warsr67,sup Tingo,ye always good to kick back and put in some work with some Top Notch Builders.any time homie...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

TINGOS said:


>


id pay good money for one or 2 of these


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Good work bro! Went thru your thread and def was worth the time. Keep that work up!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Appreciate it T!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

sick line up :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Josh.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Whats uo Machio. Builds are looking koo bro. What did you use for the 63 grill. That shit is sick bro.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Art, I used styrene rods,the come round ,thinking of doing the 68 grill with flat pieces,still trying to find a cleaner way,thanks Homie.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :drama:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SUPER SKILL'S IN HERE BRO. YALL GETIN IT IN I SEE:nicoderm:.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> SUPER SKILL'S IN HERE BRO. YALL GETIN IT IN I SEE:nicoderm:.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


man they not fucking around nice work up in here man I don't know why but i want to buy that truck


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Apriciate it Big Tex ,DENA,qQue Onda Bigg Dog!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

awe chit! Master Machio making a come back, hittin that chit hard too. projects are off the hook, can't wait to see more.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:drama:ready to see progress on that 68!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

MUCH LOVE BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,got the paint scheme down for the 68,starting on it today..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

machio said:


> Thanks homies,got the paint scheme down for the 68,starting on it today..


 :drama:whats up Machio see your bout to get it cracc'n homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dat's nice bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

machio said:


> Thanks homies,got the paint scheme down for the 68,starting on it today..



I already KNOW it's gonna be bad as F#CK!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats going to be dope wey!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats a great idea to map it all out first like that! Gonna be NASTY!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Gonna look clean cuz!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for da good words,mean a lot! ,this way will save me some money,keep striping paint can get expensive .


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*awready*



machio said:


> Thanks homies,got the paint scheme down for the 68,starting on it today..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup My Nig!say Tingo ,come get at us,work shop open.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

machio said:


> Sup My Nig!say Tingo ,come get at us,work shop open.


 THATS THE ONE RIGHT THERE :h5: :drama: :drama: :h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Yuuuuuup fina get it crackin wit dis one a lil team buildt strictly bizz goin down one for d books machio lets do dis tingo interior get at us my nigg!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

what wheels and tires are those??


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*Sup*



pina's LRM replica said:


> Yuuuuuup fina get it crackin wit dis one a lil team buildt strictly bizz goin down one for d books machio lets do dis tingo interior get at us my nigg![/QUOTE.
> 
> 
> I'll come over tomorrow wey


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

What's Good Piña.put some in da wind..
Ey coupe,those are some Mond o Wheels.
68 on Deck


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

:worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> What's Good Piña.put some in da wind..
> Ey coupe,those are some Mond o Wheels.
> 68 on Deck


ahhhhh yeeeeeeeeea my boy at it again se mira chingon cuz im at d spot OG on deck smoke sum


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Frank,Pancho,Noan,Piña,thanks homies,.ill catch up wit ya today Piña.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Sickness


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> What's Good Piña.put some in da wind..
> Ey coupe,those are some Mond o Wheels.
> 68 on Deck


get down bro'...'68 is off the hook!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

U killing it wey. 68 is bad ass can't wait to see in person!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks,Lux,D,Jc.lil progress ...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass bro!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's sick, homie.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Ditto dude! Make me wanna do da dam thang 2my '67 &it's been a long time. BTW mpc or resin?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Gracias Homies,better pics


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

machio said:


> Gracias Homies,better pics


NICE WORK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*THE BIG MAN "MACHIO" DONT PLAY*



machio said:


> Gracias Homies,better pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks,Lux,D,Jc.lil progress ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn.... Beautiful work homie. ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks,Homies,








Got the trunk decaled.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks,Homies,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Tingo,you know the shop is open ,swing by when you want to drink a cold one .build,tape sumtin up.you already know.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

damn! that's nuts! good work homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

top buider in his prime! 68 lookin clean top notch work cuz


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

The engine setup is badass homie great work!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Los,caint wait to get everything plated!sup Piña,got your Rollin Malo on Deck..!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Pancho.thanks for stoping buy homie.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*



machio said:


> Thanks Los,caint wait to get everything plated!sup Piña,got your Rollin Malo on Deck..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Wey,been so busy starting a new buisinnes this year ,now that every thing is in place.fina get back to building .got the rest of the color sceem for Malo,and Ds 76.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HELL YEAH*



machio said:


> Thanks Wey,been so busy starting a new buisinnes this year ,now that every thing is in place.fina get back to building .got the rest of the color sceem for Malo,and Ds 76.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm so stoked to see Rollin Malo finished, one of my all time fav's! looks awesome so far!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks,will keep y'all posted.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks,will keep y'all posted.


chingon legend in his prime u gettin down cuz can't wait to see it come together much props lookin reaaaaaaal good!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass wey y'all doing y'all thing!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

machio said:


> Thanks Los,caint wait to get everything plated!sup Piña,got your Rollin Malo on Deck..!


god damn........thats what im talkin about.....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

machio said:


> Thanks,will keep y'all posted.


:wow:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks,will keep y'all posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Homies,mabe Tingo,I heard the other ones Fixxing to get painted also..


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

machio said:


> Thanks Homies,mabe Tingo,I heard the other ones Fixxing to get painted also..


GOT DAYUM!


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

machio said:


> Thanks,will keep y'all posted.


Damn yous a badd dude!!!, yeah D told me that 76 was coming cant wait to see what you got up your sleeve homie!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

That is some serious paint work man, incredible!!:yes:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

thanks Homies.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> machio said:
> 
> 
> > Gracias Homies,better pics
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> machio said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Los,caint wait to get everything plated!sup Piña,got your Rollin Malo on Deck..!
> ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

work is ridiculous!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Homies,realy Apriciate the good words..Ye Dre,woke up last week with an urge to build,been at it every day.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

machio said:


> Thanks,will keep y'all posted.



Freakin' NICE!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:yes:


machio said:


> Thanks Homies,mabe Tingo,I heard the other ones Fixxing to get painted also..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Gracias..got the 76 ready to go.








This is the plan.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: those r lookin sick machio :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

You getting Down bro. Much props homie !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Frank,JC.lil progress on da 76


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:worship: :h5:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Badass paintwork homie. Shit is dope.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Pancho,Art,I get inspired by yalls work.now to finish it,lol..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


> Thanks Frank,JC.lil progress on da 76


    ohhhhhhhhhhh chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit this looks sick wey :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

simon cuz chingon te avientaste lookin clean much props!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Frank,sup Piña,let me know if you hit wheezy up,this is the plan for the trunk,dam,this whole car is going to be some work for sure..


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn...paint's looking real good, homie.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work homie...good to c someone else posting...keeping my eye on this one, got one in the project pile...all opened up too


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Coast,fixing to put in some work for sure,Stay Tuned..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good machio can't wait to see what u do with this bro :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Big Dogg..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ready to prime and paint...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice!..great job on the engine detail also..:thumbsup:


----------



## Coyote79 (Sep 7, 2012)

looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homie ..


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:knocked that one out..great job


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

That is some INCREDIBLY sweet work man, love the colors..:worship:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Excellent build Machio...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


>


Damn machio 56 came out badass wey great job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the good words LIL Fam!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Was a replica for a good freind


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------

